# Christmas Pictures with Your Goldens!



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I had such a great time this year taking pictures for our Christmas cards with the dogs, so I thought I would see if anyone else would like to share theirs as well! 

*It was -10 the day we decided to took these, and neither of our dogs wanted to cooperate of course. When we were on the big rock, my Elvis thought he was king of the hill or something! 

*The dogs: Elvis is the golden, he is 6 1/2 and is my rescue. I have had him since May 2012. Tipsy is a 2 year old German Shepherd/Border Collie mix.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing. It is too cold here to get out.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

This was a good one, but not the one we are using for our cards this year. I'll post thst one later, but it was in our top 5.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

goofy day!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> This was a good one, but not the one we are using for our cards this year. I'll post thst one later, but it was in our top 5.
> 
> View attachment 307817


Love love love that picture!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artemis & Justice - Christmas 2013


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Ours so far 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

mpewe said:


> Hi everyone!
> I had such a great time this year taking pictures for our Christmas cards with the dogs, so I thought I would see if anyone else would like to share theirs as well!
> 
> *It was -10 the day we decided to took these, and neither of our dogs wanted to cooperate of course. When we were on the big rock, my Elvis thought he was king of the hill or something!
> ...


You guys look great. My guess would be it was the first picture that made it to the cards? -10...burrrrr...I'm sitting here praying my frozen pipes aren't going to break, we're at 3 degrees. Thanks for the smile.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Goldens enjoying Christmas.... Too beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> You guys look great. My guess would be it was the first picture that made it to the cards? -10...burrrrr...I'm sitting here praying my frozen pipes aren't going to break, we're at 3 degrees. Thanks for the smile.
> 
> Pete & Woody


 yes it was that one! I'm glad we took them a few weeks ago....sitting at - 30 now with some wind so we don't spend long outside!

I love everyone's pictures!!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pictures, everyone! You are a cute couple, too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's our Christmas Card!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas from Cricket!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope to have a white snowy Christmas like this! Who needs presents when you have so much fun outdoors!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Hope to have a white snowy Christmas like this! Who needs presents when you have so much fun outdoors!


Darcy looks great against the white snow with flakes coming down. I bet they are both having so much fun.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Silly me, I made a new thread for this without realizing! oops.

Here's Laika! It was a complimentary photoshoot (just the one picture was sent to us, the best of the few that was taken) held by my vet's office.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Great Pictures! Beautiful dogs, everyone. JessCDoyle are you sure Laika is not a professional model? She's so perfect!
I'm still working on my holiday pic with Thor. Maybe this weekend we'll be able to accomplish that. Now I have extra motivation.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So many great pictures of beautiful goldens and Trees and scenes. 

Me and Honey. This was taken last Christmas, but I just love it. am using it as my avatar on Facebook now.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

3 goldens said:


> So many great pictures of beautiful goldens and Trees and scenes.
> 
> Me and Honey. This was taken last Christmas, but I just love it. am using it as my avatar on Facebook now.


That is just precious!


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

this is Stormy being a bit creepy...






the tree looked perfect for a few days, and now little fur babies have redesigned it to this...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

thorbreafortuna said:


> Great Pictures! Beautiful dogs, everyone. JessCDoyle are you sure Laika is not a professional model? She's so perfect!
> I'm still working on my holiday pic with Thor. Maybe this weekend we'll be able to accomplish that. Now I have extra motivation.


Haha thank you. We just got incredibly lucky!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

I love all of these!! So glad I started this thread. I hope more people post as well!

We got a few more inches of snow and Elvis thought it was the best day, even at -20°....Hopefully it gets a bit warmer before Christmas comes!

Keep the fantastic pictures coming


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

A white Christmas would be the most magical experience... We spend Christmas in cozzies around the pool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

mpewe said:


> Hi everyone!
> I had such a great time this year taking pictures for our Christmas cards with the dogs, so I thought I would see if anyone else would like to share theirs as well!
> 
> *It was -10 the day we decided to took these, and neither of our dogs wanted to cooperate of course.



-10 and you aren't in a coat!!!! :doh: Wow! Thaaaaats cold! :uhoh:

Great photos everyone, lovely thread, thank you for starting it. I will dig some out of Chester!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester getting into the festive spirit


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Rudolphs helper


----------



## shadow22x (Dec 6, 2013)

Shadow and his sister harley! Me and my best friend got pups from the same litter they are 9weeks in the pic I think now they are 11weeks lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

elly said:


> -10 and you aren't in a coat!!!! :doh: Wow! Thaaaaats cold!


Haha -10 is nothing for around here...grew up in it so I'm used to it. Your dog is beautiful! I can't wait until Elvis' Grinch bowtie gets here so I can get a pic of him in his festive decor as well!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

And today's......


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We stumbled upon Santa today at Petsmart. I wish I had known he was going to be there, I would have at least brushed her. She had just had a run through the fields! I think Santa may have had some unruly dogs, as he seemed to want to manhandle Skyler. She has a great stay, and would have been fine on her own.....It was for rescue, so all is good!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I posted my Homer and Olliver on another holiday pic thread, but am not shy about reposting pics of my darlings


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Ginger's first Christmas season. She'll be a year old at the end of the month. She was much more excited about Santa than getting her picture taken. We're still battling excessive greeting disorder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> We stumbled upon Santa today at Petsmart. I wish I had known he was going to be there, I would have at least brushed her. She had just had a run through the fields! I think Santa may have had some unruly dogs, as he seemed to want to manhandle Skyler. She has a great stay, and would have been fine on her own.....It was for rescue, so all is good!


This pic made me snort! Santa looks like he's trying to wrangle a Rottie! LOL


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's pretty excessive alright...looks like Santa's left hand is missing.  Very cute picture.


Pete & Woody


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's pretty excessive alright...looks like Santa's left hand is missing.  Very cute picture.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


Big laugh! Didn't even notice before. Ginger didn't take it. Honest!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL, Pete!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Candid photo taken just now. Tito waiting patiently for Christmas.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> LOL, Pete!



Vivien I saw your name on this thread and thought for sure we were going to be treated to a Christmas picture of you & Toby. How about it? We haven't seen the old Toblerone for a while now. Merry Christmas.

Pete & Woody


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. I wish we could make a calendar, we have so many lovely goldens.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Candid photo taken just now. Tito waiting patiently for Christmas.


Barb what a beautiful tree...looks like Santa has already been by and Tito knows it!

Pete & Woody


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Vivien I saw your name on this thread and thought for sure we were going to be treated to a Christmas picture of you & Toby. How about it? We haven't seen the old Toblerone for a while now. Merry Christmas.
> 
> Pete & Woody


Oh, I wish I had one to share. I only just finished decorating the tree tonight and haven't yet done a session with Toby in front. He's currently heading for La-la Land on his pillow by the fire, and I doubt he'd appreciate me sticking a lens in his face now. Nor, I admit, do I think I'd like to be bothered with all that tonight. Manana, I promise.

Meanwhile, here is a pic of Toby in front of the tree last year (although I think you've seen it already). Merry Christmas to you and Woody from both of us.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

tobysmommy said:


> Oh, I wish I had one to share. I only just finished decorating the tree tonight and haven't yet done a session with Toby in front. He's currently heading for La-la Land on his pillow by the fire, and I doubt he'd appreciate me sticking a lens in his face now. Nor, I admit, do I think I'd like to be bothered with all that tonight. Manana, I promise.
> 
> Meanwhile, here is a pic of Toby in front of the tree last year (although I think you've seen it already). Merry Christmas to you and Woody from both of us.


That is just the loveliest shot of your baby. The eye expression is too sweet


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My Christmas card for 2013. Marilyn looks totally disgusted with her antlers. Helo is just long suffering.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Olliversmom, your picture of Olliver is outstanding! What a beautiful boy he is, and Barb, love your picture of Tito! He is dreaming of a White Christmas for sure and wondering if anything under that tree is his. 

I have loved seeing these wonderful pictures. Yes, we have some of the most beautiful Goldens here. Each are so very special.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well actually there are some verrrry good smelling bones wrapped up, under the tree, right in front. Tito is lying there waiting for someone to come and decide to give him one of them.
He's very good at waiting.


----------



## CassMom (Nov 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all our beautiful Goldens and their loving parents. What a great thread.


----------



## Lola_Baby17 (Aug 26, 2013)

She clearly wasn't as excited as I was for Christmas decorating


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Artemis & Justice








Artemis has a much better stay....








Justice....not so much but he's doing better









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Bella's visit to Santa...*

I call this post "Bella's" visit, because Miss Bella Bear was in rare form while visiting Santa at PetSmart. I made sure the two big ones had had a walk, gave them both melatonin in the hopes of calming them a bit, but to no avail. Bella was on full alert the whole time, barking at every critter she laid eyes on. They took about 6 photos of DD and me with the dogs, and this is the only one I'm smiling in! LOL. And that smile is strained.  I felt like I was in one of those movies where the parents have too many kids and chaos ensues...

In any case, here's our pic. Tucker is looking cute, and little Tess got a bit pushed to one side next to Santa. And Bella, well, she's our Bella.


----------



## SammyinBC (Feb 19, 2013)

OutWest said:


> I felt like I was in one of those movies where the parents have too many kids and chaos ensues...


We did the same thing, our local pet store had photos with Santa last weekend. 

In line directly in front of us, someone had a cat carrier full of rats! Our dogs had no idea what was going on!











The photographer was squeaking toys and everything trying to get Sammy to smile, in the end the smile on Sammy is from me saying TREATS!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Bentley protecting the gifts...half of which are his


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Muffin had the largest Christmas present for her first Christmas! A DIY doggy bed with her name on it!


----------



## Mrs Ross (Jan 15, 2014)

Major loved the tree, not so much the antlers though lol


----------

